# how to recreate a Masterpiece



## jamesruddle (Sep 17, 2019)

Dear friends!!! how do I recreate a Masterpiece ! Detailed video tutorial of how I recreated Johannes Vermeer's "Girl with a Pearl earring" you will find on my youtube channel!!




Pleasant viewing and creative successes!!!I will be very grateful to comments and likes!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------

